# Simple & Easy Self hosting?



## nekosoldier (May 4, 2009)

is there a program thats EASY to host a simple webserver for your self & users on your network? but with out having to pay for a actual webserver & appache is a little complicated for me :4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use apache2triad which can be found at www.apache2triad.net because it's a breeze to install and setup.


----------



## nekosoldier (May 4, 2009)

Thank you! i will look into it


----------



## nekosoldier (May 4, 2009)

Also is there an Email server?? that i can host locally for personal use between me n my friends so its just us n not all that spam stuff from random hotmail people thanks for the reply about the apache i love it its running PERFECT!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It does have a mail server. I don't use it so I'm loathe to say I can't help with it, especially being at work away from my server. The documentation included is very good and should help you with the basics.


----------



## nekosoldier (May 4, 2009)

ok thank you <^^>


----------

